# 01996 with AA modifier??



## brantjea (May 3, 2013)

I have resently been asked by the insurance company Health Net to provider an AA modifier for our anesthesiologist when using 01996; I have never done this before. Has anyone else ever used a modifier for this code??


----------



## dwaldman (May 4, 2013)

01996 does not require anesthesia modifiers. Not sure why they need it that way.


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Aug 13, 2017)

My office is coming across the same scenario.  Although 01996 is in the Anesthesia section of the CPT manual, it's not used for anesthesia services but the follow to such services. 

Is there documentation that can back this up to present to insurance?


----------

